# Master X-Light Saronni...



## chuckice

*Colnago Master X-Light Saronni PR82*

Figured I'd create a thread on it since I had a bunch of pix...took it for a spin tonite. Wow.  Weighing in at 16.2lbs...Colnago Master X-Light PR82, Super Record 11, Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher w/Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires, Speedplay X1, Chris King Headset, Deda Zero Nero Stem, Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Handlebar. Colnago Carbon Setback Seatpost, Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Saddle


----------



## iyeoh

Oh man chuckice,

That classic red and white paint schemes is three decades old and *really* out of fashion.
There is nobody who wants matte black Campagnolo components.
The fork on that bike is way too shiny. Why the heck did they paint the fork, the headtube lugs, the chain stays and seat stays silver? They must be out of their minds! :mad2: 
Those pointed head tube lugs.. those look dangerous. Someone can get scratched real bad.
That odd shaped seat tubing is just weird. Come on!
And those $400 Deda Electra carbon bars? Who would want those?
World champion.. Made in Italy. Who are you trying to fool? Bike's probably made in China. Nobody's world champion.
I don't know who fooled you, but seems like you got duped....


Just kidding... CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Oh man chuckice,
> 
> That classic red and white paint schemes is three decades old and *really* out of fashion.
> There is nobody who wants matte black Campagnolo components.
> The fork on that bike is way too shiny. Why the heck did they paint the fork, the headtube lugs, the chain stays and seat stays silver? They must be out of their minds! :mad2:
> Those pointed head tube lugs.. those look dangerous. Someone can get scratched real bad.
> That odd shaped seat tubing is just weird. Come on!
> And those $400 Deda Electra carbon bars? Who would want those?
> World champion.. Made in Italy. Who are you trying to fool? Bike's probably made in China. Nobody's world champion.
> I don't know who fooled you, but seems like you got duped....
> 
> 
> Just kidding... CONGRATULATIONS!!!


 Thanks! A little bit old and alotta bit new.


----------



## Maverick

chuckice,

nice bike!  

btw..whats the toptube length (C-C) for this frame?
is it a 53cm?

cheers


----------



## chuckice

Maverick said:


> chuckice,
> 
> nice bike!
> 
> btw..whats the toptube length (C-C) for this frame?
> is it a 53cm?
> 
> cheers


Thanks...it's a 52...


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Nice build.. But I'm biased. I like the frame because it works with retro and modern setups.


----------



## chuckice

Nice...how do you like the ride so far?


----------



## ozigreg

Congratulations, that is just total bike class.... fantastic, and quite similar to my dream build.
At 16.5lbs I would think that weight would put a lot of carbon bikes to shame.


----------



## chuckice

ozigreg said:


> Congratulations, that is just total bike class.... fantastic, and quite similar to my dream build.
> At 16.5lbs I would think that weight would put a lot of carbon bikes to shame.


Yeah, thanks...I'm sure some of it is due to it being a smaller frame but throwing carbon everywhere else didn't hurt.


----------



## ozigreg

*Group Set*

Chuckice, I hope you don't mind helping me out on my build research. I am curious what made u choose the Super Record 11 over the Record 11. Apart from the difference in cost, I am trying to see any real tangible benefit in upgrading to SR. The only weight savings I can see are quite minimul. I am thinking on saving a few dollars, going with just record and then spend those saved dollars on a higher spec wheel set. 

Which leads me to my next question. I love the Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher's. Have you put them on the scales to get a real world weight (including QR) and see if they are inline with the adverstised weight. My other thought on wheels was Campy Hyperon Ultra Two clincher. Appreciate your thoughts.

Greg.


----------



## chuckice

ozigreg said:


> Chuckice, I hope you don't mind helping me out on my build research. I am curious what made u choose the Super Record 11 over the Record 11. Apart from the difference in cost, I am trying to see any real tangible benefit in upgrading to SR. The only weight savings I can see are quite minimul. I am thinking on saving a few dollars, going with just record and then spend those saved dollars on a higher spec wheel set.
> 
> Which leads me to my next question. I love the Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher's. Have you put them on the scales to get a real world weight (including QR) and see if they are inline with the adverstised weight. My other thought on wheels was Campy Hyperon Ultra Two clincher. Appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> Greg.


No good reason other than aesthetics...if that's a good reason.  SR11 just gets you some more carbon bits and drilled levers iirc. If money is the issue then definitely save it.

They were around 1360 in clincher form iirc...the only advertised weight I've seen has an asterisk as it's for the tubular version but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

chuckice said:


> Yeah, thanks...I'm sure some of it is due to it being a smaller frame but throwing carbon everywhere else didn't hurt.


Carbon post and bars but you used a steel fork? I love the looks of the chrome and may get one for my MXL someday, but the fork would be an obvious place to shed weight.


----------



## Jbartmc

Great looking bike. I love the Saronni paint.


----------



## chuckice

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Carbon post and bars but you used a steel fork? I love the looks of the chrome and may get one for my MXL someday, but the fork would be an obvious place to shed weight.


It didn't look right with a carbon fork. *shrug*


----------



## ClassicSteel71

chuckice said:


> Nice...how do you like the ride so far?


Far from blown away.


----------



## chuckice

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Far from blown away.


Bummer...I've got about 5 hrs into it so far and been great. Not the ultimate in snap but about as comfortable as I've ridden.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

chuckice said:


> Bummer...I've got about 5 hrs into it so far and been great. Not the ultimate in snap but about as comfortable as I've ridden.


My Pegoretti has spoiled me...


----------



## chuckice

ClassicSteel71 said:


> My Pegoretti has spoiled me...


I've never been a fan...the paint jobs do nothing for me.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

chuckice said:


> I've never been a fan...the paint jobs do nothing for me.


He will paint it any color you like. Ride one, than judge one. Puts the Master XL to shame IMO..


----------



## chuckice

ClassicSteel71 said:


> He will paint it any color you like. Ride one, than judge one. Puts the Master XL to shame IMO..


I've got enough bikes for now...maybe.


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice,

I still don't really get it. You obviously bought a steel frame because you wanted steel. Its not about budget, especially with that $4,800 pair of wheels, which puts anything Campagnolo ever released price wise to shame, plus that $3,000 group and $700 worth of bar and stem, plus that gorgeous $300 carbon saddle. Your parts are four times the price of the frame!

I've seen your carbon bikes too. So, you built this bike because you specifically wanted a steel frame rather than an EPS? But since you have a C50 and other bikes as well, you probably also have an EPS stashed somewhere


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> chuckice,
> 
> I still don't really get it. You obviously bought a steel frame because you wanted steel. Its not about budget, especially with that $4,800 pair of wheels, which puts anything Campagnolo ever released price wise to shame, plus that $3,000 group and $700 worth of bar and stem, plus that gorgeous $300 carbon saddle. Your parts are four times the price of the frame!
> 
> I've seen your carbon bikes too. So, you built this bike because you specifically wanted a steel frame rather than an EPS? But since you have a C50 and other bikes as well, you probably also have an EPS stashed somewhere


Ha...no EPS...I just wanted a classic steel frame, ride/handling like one I used to race but with new components. Even moreso, I wanted the original Saronni release years and years ago but was well outside my budget at the time...that paint scheme has always been tops for me.


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> Ha...no EPS...I just wanted a classic steel frame, ride/handling like one I used to race but with new components. Even moreso, I wanted the original Saronni release years and years ago but was well outside my budget at the time...that paint scheme has always been tops for me.


Ya.. I hear you. I had a Saronni C Super original release in a mix of NR and SR, with Cinelli bars and stem and Fiamme rims with tubulars. It was a sweet bike in its day. Too bad I rode like a moron back then. It ended up under the wheels of a taxi.


----------



## tidi

hi Chukice, i think your bike is absolutely beautiful. i love what you have done to this steel frame, with the sr11 and wheels and all. well done. i also gotta say it's nice to see a bike of this caliber and prestige without attention screaminf whie bits hangin from both ends.
and the forks, excellent. i have used a couple diferent sets of carbon forks and i'm sure there are better than i had but i'm not goin back on carbon forks. for me the ride of steel forks is what carbon makers are tryin to duplicate. IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Ya.. I hear you. I had a Saronni C Super original release in a mix of NR and SR, with Cinelli bars and stem and Fiamme rims with tubulars. It was a sweet bike in its day. Too bad I rode like a moron back then. It ended up under the wheels of a taxi.


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## chuckice

tidi said:


> hi Chukice, i think your bike is absolutely beautiful. i love what you have done to this steel frame, with the sr11 and wheels and all. well done. i also gotta say it's nice to see a bike of this caliber and prestige without attention screaminf whie bits hangin from both ends.
> and the forks, excellent. i have used a couple diferent sets of carbon forks and i'm sure there are better than i had but i'm not goin back on carbon forks. for me the ride of steel forks is what carbon makers are tryin to duplicate. IMO.:thumbsup:


Thanks tidi! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicSteel71

tidi said:


> for me the ride of steel forks is what carbon makers are tryin to duplicate. IMO.:thumbsup:


That is hilarious. At least you put "IMO" in that statement.


----------



## iyeoh

In honor of the magnificient bikes. Be careful of a red steel Colango, or it'll pass you like you're standing still.

Forza! Saronni Campione del Mondo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpuue6Pp8vI


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> In honor of the magnificient bikes. Be careful of a red steel Colango, or it'll pass you like you're standing still.
> 
> Forza! Saronni Campione del Mondo!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpuue6Pp8vI


iyeoh - you and I would get along just great in person.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

chuckice said:


> iyeoh - you and I would get along just great in person.


Can you even put DT shifters on the MXLs anymore? That'd really complete the retro look.


----------



## chuckice

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Can you even put DT shifters on the MXLs anymore? That'd really complete the retro look.


If it's an option I'm not seeing the where and the how's...pretty sure I wouldn't have done it anyway.


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> iyeoh - you and I would get along just great in person.



We're just a bunch of aging old farts reminiscing about an age long gone by and bikes that nobody wants anymore   

Its sad that I had a bike *just like the picture* except my stem was a silver Cinelli, and my crank and pedals were Nuovo Record instead of Super Record.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> We're just a Its sad that I had a bike *just like the picture* except my stem was a silver Cinelli, and my crank and pedals were Nuovo Record instead of Super Record.


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## iyeoh

In case anybody wants, I think I've found a source in the UK for the Del Tongo jersey (by Santini).

Incidently, I've decided to buy one of those steel frames, even though I already have a MXL AD11 (red). Shall I put Ultegra on it? just kididng


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> In case anybody wants, I think I've found a source in the UK for the Del Tongo jersey (by Santini).
> 
> Incidently, I've decided to buy one of those steel frames, even though I already have a MXL AD11 (red). Shall I put Ultegra on it? just kididng


Buy which frame? Saronni Master?


----------



## iyeoh

Oh yes.. and the LBS has it in my size too. I checked. And I have a spare C-Record gruppo with Delta brakes and platform pedals with toe clips and those precious white Record toestraps. I also have a classic Cinelli XA and 64/42 but this can't take quill stems lol


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Oh yes.. and the LBS has it in my size too. I checked. And I have a spare C-Record gruppo with Delta brakes and platform pedals with toe clips and those precious white Record toestraps. I also have a classic Cinelli XA and 64/42 but this can't take quill stems lol


Excellent.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Can you even put DT shifters on the MXLs anymore? That'd really complete the retro look.


No you can't. Not that I would.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

iyeoh said:


> Oh yes.. and the LBS has it in my size too. I checked. And I have a spare C-Record gruppo with Delta brakes and platform pedals with toe clips and those precious white Record toestraps. I also have a classic Cinelli XA and 64/42 but this can't take quill stems lol


??

Colnago threaded chrome forks are available on ebay all the time.


----------



## iyeoh

ClassicSteel71 said:


> ??
> 
> Colnago threaded chrome forks are available on ebay all the time.



Very true, but I still haven't solved the issue of downtube shifters 

I may have to go 8 speed ErgoPower, or go for 11 speed Super Record


----------



## ClassicSteel71

iyeoh said:


> Very true, but I still haven't solved the issue of downtube shifters
> 
> I may have to go 8 speed ErgoPower, or go for 11 speed Super Record


If I could find some NOS 8 speed for a decent price that would be a great Idea. I miss those ergo's.. 11 speed. No thanks.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Very true, but I still haven't solved the issue of downtube shifters
> 
> I may have to go 8 speed ErgoPower, or go for 11 speed Super Record


SR 11 has been fantastic so far...


----------



## iyeoh

Speechless

http://pistapalace.com/campione.html


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Speechless
> 
> https://pistapalace.com/campione.html


There's a few things I don't like about that ride...the gold Zero G's and Nokons aren't right and the white LW's I could go either way. My biggest issue with the EPS is I don't like the fat tubes on that size frame...I prefer the clover tubing and in that frame size it just looks chunky. Not much of a complaint I suppose....  

LW's look nice with the Master tho..


----------



## iyeoh

I'm with you. I meanthat bike has potential. 

To be hyper critical, first of all, absolutely no offense intended..... *German wheels* *American brakes* *Gold* French pedals :mad2:

Yes, fat tubes look awful on a small frame. I'm in worse shape than you buddy. They don't even make carbon in my size!! 51 cm. I'm forced into _*awful sloping*_ :mad2: :cryin:


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> I'm with you. I meanthat bike has potential.
> 
> To be hyper critical, first of all, absolutely no offense intended..... *German wheels* *American brakes* *Gold* :mad2:
> 
> Yes, fat tubes look awful on a small frame. I'm in worse shape than you buddy. They don't even make carbon in my size!! 51 cm. I'm forced into _*awful sloping*_ :mad2: :cryin:


I really like the brakes...I'd love to try them but I don't think they look as nice as Campy. The gold is awfull anyway you slice it...not sure why that place is obsessed with gold zeros.

My C50 is sloping...I don't mind it...it's not ideal but the fit/ride is worth it and the C50 slope isn't nearly as dramatic as others that I've seen. Mine is back before the C50 paint job people went color blind tho. Just get a Master.


----------



## tidi

ClassicSteel71 said:


> That is hilarious. At least you put "IMO" in that statement.


g'day, didn't mean it to be hilarious just my truth. lucky for me i put imo eh.


----------



## Manifestor

*From one Master X Light owner to another...*

Chuckice - Lovely build. I really didn't think that a modern component look would do a classic steel frame appropriate justice, but you proved that theory COMPLETELY WRONG! This is a super nice build. Enjoy and cheers to you!

Eric


----------



## chuckice

Manifestor said:


> Chuckice - Lovely build. I really didn't think that a modern component look would do a classic steel frame appropriate justice, but you proved that theory COMPLETELY WRONG! This is a super nice build. Enjoy and cheers to you!
> 
> Eric


:thumbsup: Thanks very much and yours is gorgeous...that was exactly the paint/components I was going to shoot for before the PR82. Somewhere along the line I decided to switch to modern components...probably because once I put on one carbon component it was like a house of cards.


----------



## Shylock

these pictures are just lovely!

does anyone know the angles of the triangles in the frame? colnago only supplies the Sc and I'm a total bike nerd. after i read Bike Science, i always want to know these sort of things before I go buy a frame...


----------



## chuckice

******* said:


> these pictures are just lovely!
> 
> does anyone know the angles of the triangles in the frame? colnago only supplies the Sc and I'm a total bike nerd. after i read Bike Science, i always want to know these sort of things before I go buy a frame...


Thanks. :thumbsup: I can't help you on the angles...I've never seen anything but sc published.


----------



## Manifestor

I have not seen any numbers, but if you find the size frame you need, you could then email [email protected] and see if he has numbers for you as he measures the frames in his inventory for accurate numbers and has them logged. He MIGHT have the HT and ST angles.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## ClassicSteel71

******* said:


> these pictures are just lovely!
> 
> does anyone know the angles of the triangles in the frame? colnago only supplies the Sc and I'm a total bike nerd. after i read Bike Science, i always want to know these sort of things before I go buy a frame...


----------



## iyeoh

Chuckice,

Another one for you. You're not going to find this one easily on the internet. Hope you like this.

Also check out my EPS color thread for some old school eye candy.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Chuckice,
> 
> Another one for you. You're not going to find this one easily on the internet. Hope you like this.
> 
> Also check out my EPS color thread for some old school eye candy.


:thumbsup:

Have you decided on a new frame yet?


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Have you decided on a new frame yet?


Oh yes. Steel shavings run through my veins, I guess. Hooking my wife up as well, so its going to be expensive.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Oh yes. Steel shavings run through my veins, I guess. Hooking my wife up as well, so its going to be expensive.


 Details? Which model & color? Any idea as to components?


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> Details? Which model & color? Any idea as to components?


 The model and color should be obvious  Next May is our 20th anniversary. My intentions areto build two identical bikes, and the Mrs. is fully onboard because the Colnago envy with my MXL AD11 is apparent. 

Big problems on the components, though. The frame doesn't take downtube shifters, so I am forced into Ergopower,and Deltas look funny with Ergopower. I'm looking for two non-carbon Record 10 groups. Record 8 is also a possibility. Silver rims are hard to find, so I may settle on Omega Hardox box. My Mrs. is not fond of the Shamal Titanium wheels because of the G3 spokes. 

I cannot find silver threadless stems of Italian origin. May have to settle on black. That's also a small problem.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> The model and color should be obvious  Next May is our 20th anniversary. My intentions areto build two identical bikes, and the Mrs. is fully onboard because the Colnago envy with my MXL AD11 is apparent.
> 
> Big problems on the components, though. The frame doesn't take downtube shifters, so I am forced into Ergopower,and Deltas look funny with Ergopower. I'm looking for two non-carbon Record 10 groups. Record 8 is also a possibility. Silver rims are hard to find, so I may settle on Omega Hardox box. My Mrs. is not fond of the Shamal Titanium wheels because of the G3 spokes.
> 
> I cannot find silver threadless stems of Italian origin. May have to settle on black. That's also a small problem.


:thumbsup: Going to be a great project. What are they quoting you on turn around time on the frames?


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> :thumbsup: Going to be a great project. What are they quoting you on turn around time on the
> frames?


51 cm C-T (52 TT) and 49 cm stock Saronnis in stock and reserved for me given a large deposit already placed. Not prepped yet, as per my instructions. Bike shop owner even put a Dura Ace back wheel on my frame just as a joke (because he knows I'm a Campagnolo-holic). Among the first 5 questions I asked my wife was "Shimano?". Lol


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> 51 cm C-T (52 TT) and 49 cm stock Saronnis in stock and reserved for me given a large deposit already placed. Not prepped yet, as per my instructions. Bike shop owner even put a Dura Ace back wheel on my frame just as a joke (because he knows I'm a Campagnolo-holic). Among the first 5 questions I asked my wife was "Shimano?". Lol


Excellent... :thumbsup:


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> Excellent... :thumbsup:


I got a bit sticker shocked though. I was quoted about 10.5 grand for each bike built your way.. SR11, Deda carbon, LWs etc.

I was saving for a 360 car upgrade but there goes the budget.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> I got a bit sticker shocked though. I was quoted about 10.5 grand for each bike built your way.. SR11, Deda carbon, LWs etc.
> 
> I was saving for a 360 car upgrade but there goes the budget.


LW's put a hurt on the wallet for sure. I really wanted some LW Ventoux this go around but I loved the look of the Racing Light XLR's with the red...and I wanted some clinchers so I wouldn't have to mess with glue everytime I wanted new rubber.

Soooooooooooooooooo....you have TWO PR82's on order? When do you think you'll start this build?


----------



## iyeoh

Good question. When I find out what components I want to use?  Retro or modern.. can't make up my mind.. The bike shop is being very patient with me lol


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Good question. When I find out what components I want to use?  Retro or modern.. can't make up my mind.. The bike shop is being very patient with me lol


Did you officially decide against an EPS?


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> Did you officially decide against an EPS?



No, I still like the EPS very much. 

However, since I'm looking at two bikes, I am officially 100% against the idea of forking over $28,000 to the bike shop if "done right." For bicycles? There are Bianchis that sell for $400 each. The EPS option remains open, and I'm not obligated to the MXL Saronni. Apparently, there's sufficient demand for small frames around here.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> No, I still like the EPS very much.
> 
> However, since I'm looking at two bikes, I am officially 100% against the idea of forking over $28,000 to the bike shop if "done right." For bicycles? There are Bianchis that sell for $400 each. The EPS option remains open, and I'm not obligated to the MXL Saronni. Apparently, there's sufficient demand for small frames around here.


Ouch...$28k...I suppose that's not hard to do with two loaded EPS builds. I love the EPS but something about it in Saronni on a small frame just looks bloated to me.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

chuckice said:


> Ouch...$28k...I suppose that's not hard to do with two loaded EPS builds. I love the EPS but something about it in Saronni on a small frame just looks bloated to me.


?? Your frame isn't small? You really think the ESP looks that different?


----------



## iyeoh

No crazy shapes.. just big tubes. The first references that came to mind were... Cannondale.. and then Klein.. I got over it because its a Colnago, but even then...

You saw a 50 cm sloping Saronni EPS ? Those are rare indeed. And those are BIG frames.

There are no traditional 50 cm Saronnis. The smallest frame they make is a 52 cm. I've been b1tching about that for time immemorial.


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> Ouch...$28k...I suppose that's not hard to do with two loaded EPS builds. I love the EPS but something about it in Saronni on a small frame just looks bloated to me.


Certainly looked weird on the 48 cm sloping that I tried out, especially when I'm used to old fashioned steel tubes.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

iyeoh said:


> Certainly looked weird on the 48 cm sloping that I tried out, especially when I'm used to old fashioned steel tubes.


It's not like the tubes have crazy shapes like and Orca or something of that nature. I saw a 50cm in Saronni. It looked hot.


----------



## Manifestor

I test rode an EPS and it is a lovely bike, but for the money, I still like the ride of my Serotta Meivici better. And then you can still afford a MXL Saronni for less than $28K. Most people I have run into who have ridden Serotta seem to hold this builder's bikes at the top of their list. I spen a year riding all the carbon frames I could get my hands on, and the Serotta Meivici won. It does EVERYTHING exceptionally. No compromise.

MHO.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## ClassicSteel71

iyeoh said:


> No crazy shapes.. just big tubes. The first references that came to mind were... Cannondale.. and then Klein.. I got over it because its a Colnago, but even then...
> 
> You saw a 50 cm sloping Saronni EPS ? Those are rare indeed. And those are BIG frames.
> 
> There are no traditional 50 cm Saronnis. The smallest frame they make is a 52 cm. I've been b1tching about that for time immemorial.


Actually an Extreme Power. I don't think there is much difference in looks.. I don't think the EPS comes in SAR82


----------



## iyeoh

Yes, there is an EPS in PR82, at least its available.

And there's a big difference in head tube size between the Extreme Power and the EPS, among other tubes.

And the Extreme Power is not available in any size smaller than 52 cm for traditional styling. 45 sloping, 48 sloping and 50 sloping are available, but 50 sloping is a big frame.


----------



## iyeoh

This is an Extreme Power. The head tube is visually smaller. Other tubes are also nominally smaller.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

What was I thinking. Apples and oranges.


----------



## iyeoh

The fork on the EPS is massively larger than the EP. The chainstays are also larger... quite a big larger. The most important part is the semi-integrated hidden headset, which is new for Colnago. Yes, the two frames are different. And I can spot the difference from a distance.


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice,

Your beautiful bike appears to be highlighted in the recent builds photo gallery of a popular internet store. Its listed at an amazing 16.2 lbs fully built, as is, including pedals. Amazing.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> chuckice,
> 
> Your beautiful bike appears to be highlighted in the recent builds photo gallery of a popular internet store. Its listed at an amazing 16.2 lbs fully built, as is, including pedals. Amazing.


Thanks iyeoh!


----------



## AC55

*Another MXL*

Don't mean to hijack your OP but but I thought I would share a few pictures of my MXL. It weighs in at 17lb 8oz. It's set up for riding more up-right, and I love how comfortable it is on long distance hauls of 50 miles or more. Any way you set up your MXL its going to look and feel awesome, It's just one of those frames that kinda just has the "wow" factor.


----------



## chuckice

AC55 said:


> Don't mean to hijack your OP but but I thought I would share a few pictures of my MXL. It weighs in at 17lb 8oz. It's set up for riding more up-right, and I love how comfortable it is on long distance hauls of 50 miles or more. Any way you set up your MXL its going to look and feel awesome, It's just one of those frames that kinda just has the "wow" factor.


Beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozigreg

Bike looks fantastic,

Lawn looks very good as well!!


----------



## iyeoh

Don't mean to be a party pooper. Its indeed a beautiful bike. But BUT.. where's the Colnago fork?


----------



## AC55

iyeoh said:


> Don't mean to be a party pooper. Its indeed a beautiful bike. But BUT.. where's the Colnago fork?


Got the frame from the LBS that was going out of business for $800 but didn't come with a fork. The fork on the bike is a "Columbus muscle" all carbon fork that I also got from the LBS for $100, so how can you pass that up ?


----------



## iyeoh

AC55 said:


> Got the frame from the LBS that was going out of business for $800 but didn't come with a fork. The fork on the bike is a "Columbus muscle" all carbon fork that I also got from the LBS for $100, so how can you pass that up ?



OK then. I'm with you. Sorry


----------

